# I am soon to be homeless and so too my cats, please help!



## dgdave (Sep 1, 2013)

can anyone help me by offering shelter to my 3 cats, mum 13 years old and two daughters 12 years?
I have recently had to start sofa hopping with my 18month old little boy, but i can't bring my fury ladies with me until i find a home of our own, hopefully we'll be housed in temporary housing soon).
I know we will be okay at some point but it is making me desperate not knowing where my cats will be able to stay, they are at a friends for 2 weeks but she is allergic, but it's getting worse for her day by day, so i cannot expect her to keep them.

i know there are horror stories about cruel people getting cats by conning people, so i will not just say yes out of desperation to anyone, but this is a cry for help, it seems looking for a temporary home for them is going against me, but after them being my family for so long i do not want to 'give' them away, unless they are happier in a new home!

the priority is they have love and a home, please can anyone offer that?
i should be able to pay for food and litter if that is necessary, i will find the way! 
thankyou


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear your predicament. What area are you at the moment...and can't the council offer you anything? My friend and partner went bankrupt (hotel) so it was repossessed but they and two cats were housed by council immediately. That was Kilmarnock.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

dgdave said:


> can anyone help me by offering shelter to my 3 cats, mum 13 years old and two daughters 12 years?
> I have recently had to start sofa hopping with my 18month old little boy, but i can't bring my fury ladies with me until i find a home of our own, hopefully we'll be housed in temporary housing soon).
> I know we will be okay at some point but it is making me desperate not knowing where my cats will be able to stay, they are at a friends for 2 weeks but she is allergic, but it's getting worse for her day by day, so i cannot expect her to keep them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you're going through all of this.

Where in the UK are you located as that might narrow down help?


----------



## dgdave (Sep 1, 2013)

I am back in London, so terribly difficult to be re-housed by the council, looking at temporary housing; hostel probably, so pets are absolutely unwanted!
I would love to have them close by but my priority is they have a loving home wherever that may be!

thankyou for your replies !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

dgdave said:


> I am back in London, so terribly difficult to be re-housed by the council, looking at temporary housing; hostel probably, so pets are absolutely unwanted!
> I would love to have them close by but my priority is they have a loving home wherever that may be!
> 
> thankyou for your replies !


Surely if you have an 18-month-old child you must be near the top of the housing list...I would have hoped? I think you should go into the council offices, making sure your child is with you. You would not need to mention your cats altho' many council tenants have pets ...a friend of mine in Sutton has five dogs (officially allowed three, I believe). And as I said, another in Kilmarnock has two cats.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

DGDave...any luck yet with rehoming the cats and yourself? I hope so.


----------

